

Ten Dropbox Engineers Build Lossless 'Pied Piper' Compression Algorithm - boyd
http://science.slashdot.org/story/15/08/28/2014238/ten-dropbox-engineers-build-bsd-licensed-lossless-pied-piper-compression-algorithm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29

======
CraftThatBlock
Look at the Github.. I laughed. :)

